# Health insurance



## Sanjay1986 (Apr 6, 2016)

As per new Govt law is it compulsary to have health insurance of all dependant ? Does anybody have idea of cheap health insurance in Dubai?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Good luck with that. We're in the process of looking for decent health insurance and ever since the new rules came in and companies have to cover certain things, the prices have gone through the roof. And heaven help you if you have a pre-existing condition to declare. It's gone insane.


----------



## Sanjay1986 (Apr 6, 2016)

News paper says 500-700 premium health insurance does exist. :smiling_imp:


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Sanjay1986 said:


> News paper says 500-700 premium health insurance does exist. :smiling_imp:


And what cover do you think you will get - paying that amount?


----------



## Sanjay1986 (Apr 6, 2016)

Dont know. Want to fulfill govt requirements only.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Sanjay1986 said:


> Dont know. Want to fulfill govt requirements only.


I see... Are you a cheapskate employer?


----------



## Sanjay1986 (Apr 6, 2016)

My depedent are healthy. In last 2 year we hardly visted doctors.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

You've been very lucky. Wouldn't you want proper insurance though in case that changes? Just for your peace of mind?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Sanjay1986 said:


> My depedent are healthy. In last 2 year we hardly visted doctors.


Everyone who has or had a serious illness hardly ever visited a doctor.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

For example. I ended up in hospital last weekend - caught a virus that knocked me for 6. 2,500 dhs later!!!


----------



## Sanjay1986 (Apr 6, 2016)

Can anybody suggest good and comparatively cheap health insurance plan?


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Sanjay1986 said:


> Can anybody suggest good and comparatively cheap health insurance plan?


Good and cheap is an oxymoron. 

By definition to remain in business an insurance company must gain more in premiums that it pays out or off lays in claims or it has no business.

To reduce premiums you can always reduce cover and increase the co pay element. Basically do you feel lucky and want to take the risk? Multiple postings of the same question worded in a slightly different manner probably will illicit the same response. Just worded in a slightly different manner 

You can always take your chance and hope some good Samaritan bails you out when things go wrong.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

As stated 'good and cheap' doesn't exist. If you want cheap, it barely covers anything, pretty much just emergencies. If you want good - that covers you for a whole lot of things, it's going to cost you.

FYI some plans I've been looking into - the local plans, that have good coverage are around 5,000 dhs a year. If you want global coverage, then they're slightly more, but they also cover dental.

If you ahve to decalre any pre-existing conditions, they charge a fortune on top of the premium.


----------



## Durise (Mar 1, 2016)

Yes health insurance has been becoming mandatory in every country in the world. I think finding a good one health insurance company is better than a cheaper one.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Durise said:


> Yes health insurance has been becoming mandatory in every country in the world. I think finding a good one health insurance company is better than a cheaper one.


No it has not! - not mandatory in most EU countries, for instance.
Please stop commenting on threads unless you are sure of your facts!


----------



## Sanjay1986 (Apr 6, 2016)

5000dhs per person? I need to cover my spouse and daughter 2 year old. If you dont mind can plz share details of plan and coverage?


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Sanjay1986 said:


> 5000dhs per person? I need to cover my spouse and daughter 2 year old. If you dont mind can plz share details of plan and coverage?


We are not health insurance providers here on the forum. 

If somebody suggests a provider you'll have to contact the provider directly or via a broker.

Just contact the providers and get quotes for the coverage you want. It it fits your needs buy it. If it doesn't don't. :confused2:


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

To get a baseline of insurance prices from various providers have a go on Souq Al Mal - as long as you don't mind providing some personal information (most likely also including your contact information), you would receive some quotations.


----------



## dime06 (Dec 28, 2014)

Chocoholic said:


> Good luck with that. We're in the process of looking for decent health insurance and ever since the new rules came in and companies have to cover certain things, the prices have gone through the roof. And heaven help you if you have a pre-existing condition to declare. It's gone insane.


Hi, did u manage to get the "decent' insurance, would you mind sharing details of insurance company or broker.


----------

